# New Look to Our website



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

We uploaded the new skin to our website today along with some new images to the gallery.

http://www.warlinepainting.ca/index.asp

The next couple of days will be about fixing any style issues and tweaking the details under this new look but I thought I would give you all a sneak peak before i announce our new launch on Monday.

Then it is a full on marketing program and writing blitz for the blog.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Just took a quick glance and very impressed! Really like the sliders, before and after and galleries. Love how everything is connected, good flow. The "where we work" is a great idea, especially with the testimonials. Did you do all that yourself?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Chris. I do the writing, navigation and most of the photos. Web designer does all the design. I like the sliders too.

THis is why I have 10 half written articles on the go. I promise to get back to writing by next week.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I like it Heidi. More modern, yet still simple.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent! It contains all the elements discussed in the PDCA webinar last night.


What about a mobile version?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Jeff,

That is already in the works. The next version of our site will actually be completely designed for a tablet/smart phone and the website will be designed around that. I envision eventually we will be doing estimates with an ipad in hand and showing customers examples of our work right there.

Glad you like the site.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I like it too, its different. The only thing that sticks out a bit as if its some kind of pop up is your logo in the menu bar at the top. its a little distracting to a degree. If you could blend it in a bit more to the menu strip that would be a bit better in my opinion. 

Iphone/ipad users will not get to see your pictures in the gallery. That might be what Roominaday was referring to. I have the same issue and one day I will switch over to using the various jquery tools <javascript>. Some really cool ones out there.

Anyway - If I was a customer looking for a painter and saw your site, I doubt I would keep looking unless I was a cheap ass or something.

Pat


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Pat. I am hoping to weed out the cheap asses


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome. I love it


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice!

Just a quick SEO thing that I noticed, your URL's are not readable.

Example: 

This the URL for "vancouver" under "where we work"

http://www.warlinepainting.ca/section.asp?pageid=16405

It should read more like this

http://www.warlinepainting.ca/where-we-work/vancouver

This makes it easier for search engines to rank your pages and better for visitors also. The readability is better when leaving links behind, also.

Anyways, looks great, have a great launch.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks great


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Nice!
> 
> Just a quick SEO thing that I noticed, your URL's are not readable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out. It was supposed to be changed already and I completely forgot. I have a growing list. The whole process is way more work than I ever imagined.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WarlinePainting said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. It was supposed to be changed already and I completely forgot. I have a growing list. The whole process is way more work than I ever imagined.


Well when all said n done - you will have the sharpest looking site around and should be well worth it. Hopefully no more cheap asses 

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seriously Heidi,

I took one look at your website and I was sickened, sickened at how great it looked. OK, more jealous than sickened. It was depressingly good. 

Just the photography of the first pic of the roof lines and lighting with the Warline worker there without being too much of a dominant feature - irritatingly good.

I had to click off it before I went and took my POS offline.

Maybe tomorrow I'll get the courage to explore it more. The only thing that makes me happy is that I am not competing with you. 

EXCELLENT. FIVE STARS. (out of four)


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Bill. Very much. 

This website has been the biggest investment in time and money we have made in our company. I am happier than anyone that it has proven to be worth it.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Top notch. I am not saying anything that you don't already know, though. My life has unfolded as it has, however, back in the day, if I could do it all over again, I would have liked to bumped into Warline Painting for.......

Structure-or the appearance of structure is a win-win-win for all parties involved.

My hat is off to you, for your ambitiousness, professionalism, and living true to exceptional quality and standards.

I enjoy dropping my jaw at your website.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice job, the slidder is very nice, great pics.
The where we work is such a good idea for a seo friendly website. Did you come up with the idea or your web developper did???


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

The gallery doesnt seem to work on my iPhone, is it in flash???


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I like it... a lot!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It looks very nice. Why are 2,3,4,5 turned sideways? I think it would read better if it was turned upright.


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Nice job, the slidder is very nice, great pics.
> The where we work is such a good idea for a seo friendly website. Did you come up with the idea or your web developper did???


It was the only solution we could come up with to deal with the multiple areas we serve. I am going to build out on each of those pages with highlights and features from jobs we have done in each of those communities. 

I think if you are in a bigger area dealing with multiple communities and developing SEO for each of them is very challenging and something overlooked by developers and business owners.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> It looks very nice. Why are 2,3,4,5 turned sideways? I think it would read better if it was turned upright.


This is one of those plug in apps and I am not sure I am loving it either. I think version 3 of our website will not have this. It seems to be the only real issue I am hearing back on feedback.

Lesson learned - show your design draft to more than just one person before you sign off. I never even thought about the readability of the slider.


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks great, Heidi! Love you blog, too!


----------

